
Google Confirms Cops Can Wiretap Your Hangouts - cpeterso
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/google-confirms-cops-can-wiretap-your-hangouts
======
MichaelCrawford
This is why, if you want video conferencing or VoIP, you can't trust the
encryption unless you are dead certain that it is end-to-end, and you have
control over the implementation of the crypto at both ends.

Lots of people regard Skype as secure because its connections are encrypted -
but Skype is in the middle.

